# JavaHMO Installation



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

I have a Zippered DirecTivo and am trying to get JavaHMO running properly.

I installed JavaHMO on my PC and received an error towards the end of the install that Tivo Beacon wasn't running properly. Also, it seems that the Tivo is not recognizing my server's IP address. Is Tivo looking for my router's IP, my computer or what.

Any advice on these issues or how to get JavaHMO running would be most appreciated. Do I need to install an additional program or just tweak the config settings some?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

is the service running on the pc? also have you read the following:

http://javahmo.sourceforge.net/faq.html

like #'s 15, 19, 20?


----------



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

Ok... things seem to be running now as I'm able to play music through the network.

I am having a couple issues with photos though:

1. When I browse photos from my computer, the thumbnails are visible fine on the Tivo. However, when I either view a photo or run a slide show I'm getting a jagged red "X" on the screen. I do have "generate thumbnails" enabled and am running Tivo Beacon.

2. Also the weather images are sometimes current and then they are sometimes lagging many hours behind. I have these set to update every five minutes.

3. My Tivo restarted once and the JavaHMO settings were lost. I had to reconfigure from scratch. Is this normal behavior?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Phillip Chapman said:


> Ok... things seem to be running now as I'm able to play music through the network.
> 
> I am having a couple issues with photos though:
> 
> 1. When I browse photos from my computer, the thumbnails are visible fine on the Tivo. However, when I either view a photo or run a slide show I'm getting a jagged red "X" on the screen. I do have "generate thumbnails" enabled and am running Tivo Beacon.


Don't use this part so can't help you



Phillip Chapman said:


> 2. Also the weather images are sometimes current and then they are sometimes lagging many hours behind. I have these set to update every five minutes.


I have the same issue sometimes but I also have mine set to update every 4 hours, 5 minutes is alittle too much if you ask me. It may have to do with the site it gets the info from



Phillip Chapman said:


> 3. My Tivo restarted once and the JavaHMO settings were lost. I had to reconfigure from scratch. Is this normal behavior?


The tivo restarting has nothing to do with it unless you mean it could not find the server. If you are referring to the plugins on the pc then did you save the settings after you set them up????


----------



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

ttodd1 said:


> If you are referring to the plugins on the pc then did you save the settings after you set them up????


How do I do this? I don't see a file menu option to save anywhere. I'm just loading the JavaHMO config utility. Sometimes the plugins are there, other times it starts with a clean slate.

Thanks for the help. Hopefully someone can chime in on the photo issue (#1) as well.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

http://javahmo.sourceforge.net/documentation.html

If you are doing this and still losing the settings then are you an admin to the pc that it is running on.?


----------



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

Yes, I'm an admin on the computer. Yet another restart seemed to take care of the issue, so things appear to be running better now.

When I view a slide show quite a few photos are shown then I get a few red "x" pictures, then the slide show continues. My guess is this is due to the size of hi-res pictures traveling through the network. Does anyone know if I can tweak the config files in JavaHMO to fix this?


----------



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

My JavaHMO settings reset again.

I *think* I figured out what the problem was. I didn't have Tivo Desktop 2.0 installed, therefore JavaHMO couldn't find the Tivo Beacon and didn't install completely.

Do I need to keep the Tivo Server task icon running at all times in order to use JavaHMO? Or does Tivo Desktop just need to be installed?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

I don't use Tivo Desktop and my JavaHMO is working fine. I don't think it is required/needed for it to work. It just says it can coexist with Tivo Desktop. The only time I have come accross this problem is I was not logged into the pc as an admin. Do you have it on an XP pc? is it NTFS or FAT32? if NTFS (and I know you said you were an admin) what are the permission on the directory?


----------



## louiss3000 (Aug 5, 2003)

For anyone interested: JavaHMO on Linux FC5

I installed JavaHMO on Linux after moving from WindowsXP. It looked good until I found that it would lose it's settings on each restart of thr gui. Taking an idea from this thread, I set up the gui from a terminal as root. It set up ok, and remembered the settings on later starts.

The point: Set up JavaHMO as root. You can open the gui as a user, but it will not remember anything set.

Trying to give back.......


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

You could just add the user to the permissions for the program/directory as well.


----------



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

louiss3000 said:


> The point: Set up JavaHMO as root. You can open the gui as a user, but it will not remember anything set.


How exactly do you set it as root? Do you mind providing step-by-step instructions?

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Are you running it on FC5?


----------



## kkluba (Oct 18, 2002)

Will JavaHMO (Galleon) run on an HR10-250?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

kkluba said:


> Will JavaHMO (Galleon) run on an HR10-250?


No.


----------



## louiss3000 (Aug 5, 2003)

Todd,

Actually I thought I'd leave it alone. That way I would have to try to mess it up 

Yes it's FC5. Seems to be solid.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Sorry but my question was for Phillip. He was asking for step by step but as can be seen in post #8 and 9 he has not replied to what OS he was using. My point was since he has not said what OS (and I suspect he is on a WinXP pc) then step by step for FC5 does him no good.  

I too am running it on FC5 - very solid.


----------



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

Yes, I'm running WinXP Home SP2.


----------

